# Aggressive Tadpole



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Have any one has tadpole that are aggressive ?

i ave 3 luc tad house in a galss container , and form time to time i will see some of them nibbing each other.

just wonder has anyone had expereince this before


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Dendrobates tadpoles are cannibalistic and should be raised separately.

Check these out....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i seeeee

GOT IT ^^ 
read those post b4 but just not sure if they are canabolistic or not 

thx


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

No problem.

Yeah, for best results raise dendrobates tads individually. You can raise Phyllobates, Ameerega, and Epipedobates tads communally.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you giving them a good source of animal protien? In some small batch trials, I was unable to get R. ventrimaculatus to predate on one another when provided with a steady supply of live blackworms even when housed in relatively high densities (5 in half a quart of water).

Ed


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

some pople leave cannibalistic ones together so that only the strongest and biggest ones survive.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> some pople leave cannibalistic ones together so that only the strongest and biggest ones survive.


While I know some people would discourage this, I am a firm believer in that philosophy. I don't want to pamper a tadpole that should have otherwise died, and then end up selling a potentially weaker than average frog to someone.


Of course, there are always exceptions.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

PumilioTurkey said:


> some pople leave cannibalistic ones together so that only the strongest and biggest ones survive.


I see nothing wrong with this either. some species of frogs ( talking about non pdf's) are also opportunistic cannibalistic. meaning they will only cannibalize when a food source is not enough. from my experience these frogs useally have tads of a larger size and a smaller size in the same clutch. the bigger ones being the opportunistic cannibals. I dont think that this means the smaller ones are weak or inferior.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

would tad eat live california black worm ?

been wondering about that for a while

the worm i have are culture to feed my discus


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats what Ed was saying. He was able to get vent tads to not cannibalize each other by feeding live black worms. Try it if you like.


----------

